# How long before calf starts nursing



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Finally after waiting a lost season when the AI's didn't take, one of my purchased bred cows calved. It was kind of miserable out today with the rain, so I decided to get them in the barn to keep an eye on the new calf. Luckily it's small enough I could carry her to the barn and the mom was patient with me. She did warn me a little and remind me she has horns, but very gently and not until later when she was in a stall. She is a Dexter bred to a Lowline Angus. The calf looks great, nice and healthy, vigorous, and what a doll. She looks for milk, but I have yet to see her actually nurse. I ended up milking the cow some and bottle feeding her to make sure she has some in her. She does seem to have enough sucking reflex. I was amazed the cow walked in the stanchion for me with some bribery and only kicked back once when I milked her. What a good girl. Now I'm real excited about making butter, cheese, and having our own milk. 
Is this unusual for a calf to be slow to nurse? Or maybe I missed it. I think she was born about 5-7 this morning.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Rather than milking her and feeding the calf (unless you plan to do this anyway) put the cow in the stancion and push the calf up to the teat. The calf might fight you at first but stick with it, she will figure it out.


----------



## Tom in TN (Jun 12, 2007)

Wendel,

I have a small cow/calf operation in Middle Tennessee raising black Angus cattle. Out of the many, many calves that I've had born on my farm during the 12 years I've been farming, I've only had one "dumb" calf. That was a calf that had no interest in nursing, but she also had no sucking reflex when I tried to bottle feed her. I tube fed her and attempted bottle feeding for about three days before she finally started sucking. As soon as she sucked a little bit, I stopped tube feeding and left her to her own devices with her mother. She picked right up with nursing and became a very normal calf.

If your calf has a sucking reflex when you present the bottle to her, I don't think I'd be at all worried about her nursing as long as her mother will stand for her and not butt her away.

If the cow butts her away, then I would surely put her into a stanchion and make sure that the calf can get onto her.

Keep up the good work. It is wonderful to hear of your concern for your calf.

Tom in TN


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Congratulations on the new heifer. 
When you go to wash the mama's udder, you should be able to feel a sliminess on the teats the calf has been sucking.
Just get your hand wet and feel for it. Reconstituted calf slobber is very distinctive. 

I 2nd the idea to put the calf on while the cow is in the stanchion. After you see her nurse once, your mind will be put at ease.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Her sucking reflex seems weak or slow. When I had the cow in the stanchion and put her on the nipple she didn't really fight, but she didn't suck either. I fed her a little more on the bottle to make sure she has food . I'm hoping she will figure it out on the cow. She looks for it all over the cow, then after a couple minutes gives up. The cow has been good with her , not butting her away and talking to her as well. Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

gone-a=milkin, there was no slime on the udder, thanks I didn't think about that. I suspect she is a little slow.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I bet she will be a lot stronger tomorrow. Perhaps she got squeezed good in the birth canal and it has taken her a little time to come into herself.

I would have done the same as you and milked the cow and forced her w/ colostrum.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Calf is doing good today, trying a little harder to nurse and is in the right place. She doesn't quite latch on yet that I've seen. I also noticed she is not using her tongue. I think she is close and will likely get it figured out today.


----------



## FEF (Jan 30, 2007)

wendle said:


> Finally after waiting a lost season when the AI's didn't take, one of my purchased bred cows calved. It was kind of miserable out today with the rain, so I decided to get them in the barn to keep an eye on the new calf. Luckily it's small enough I could carry her to the barn and the mom was patient with me. She did warn me a little and remind me she has horns, but very gently and not until later when she was in a stall. She is a Dexter bred to a Lowline Angus. The calf looks great, nice and healthy, vigorous, and what a doll. She looks for milk, but I have yet to see her actually nurse. I ended up milking the cow some and bottle feeding her to make sure she has some in her. She does seem to have enough sucking reflex. I was amazed the cow walked in the stanchion for me with some bribery and only kicked back once when I milked her. What a good girl. Now I'm real excited about making butter, cheese, and having our own milk.
> Is this unusual for a calf to be slow to nurse? Or maybe I missed it. I think she was born about 5-7 this morning.


The sooner the better. We watched almost every calf being born here and most of them were nursing within an hour. In fact, the only time I can come up with an hour, I was pacing the corral and fretting. We'd had to pull the little guy and he just lay there with momma licking him. After about an hour, he just stood up and nursed. 

If he's getting the idea and you got some colostrom down him, chances are he'll be fine. Enjoy your fresh milk and butter.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks FEF, I was wondering how long it took calves to get up and going. I know with sheep it's best if they get up quick too, though some take a little longer. They lose energy fast, but generally I lamb in the winter too.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Update on Jenny the calf. On about the 3rd day she wasn't progressing as well as I liked so I took her into the vet. He gave her a few shots and thought the same as I did that she likely had a difficult delivery and maybe had a lack of oxygen to the brain. 
She had pneumonia possibly from birth fluids so he treated her for that. The next day I once again saw progress and she seemed perkier. She still isn't quite getting how to look for the milk, turn her head , and latch on. I have to help. She will nurse on the cow now if I help. I think she is close to getting it, but is a slow learner. Other than that she is growing and looking good. She is starting to get frisky and will follow me or the mom around. 
The mom is still very protective, so it's always a little tricky to get the calf away from her so she will get into the stanchion. She will not leave the calf for grain. As soon as I am done with her and the calf she encourages calf to follow her to the opposite end of the pen where she can watch over her. She will charge, and means business. I am amazed she is letting me milk her. How long does it take before cow becomes less protective?


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Be careful! Cows can be very protective of their calves. If she is showing this much "protection" I wouldn't expect any time soon.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Here is another picture of Jenny. She's doing great and almost nursing on her own. I'm expecting any day for her to get it without me lining her up.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Finally, finally, finally Jenny is nursing on her own. No more having to play bait switch and chase with her mom. Well that is unless I want to use the milk, tough choice.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Yay! 

See?? That only took a week. :teehee:

She sure is a cute little mouse though.


----------

